# Depth of cut won't stay fixed



## Roughedgesranch (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi. I'm brand new to this forum, and am considering purchasing a new router. I believe my old one is not feeling well. I keep having issues with the depth of cut - it won't stay put!!

I'm routing some grooves into a flat surface (just decorative) for picture frames. I did several pieces, all came out OK, then suddenly, the depth changed on the bit - and now it's cutting much deeper! So the newer piece doesn't match the first ones.

I verified and double-checked the locking mechanism - it's tight as heck, and I can't make it any tighter. Almost seems like the router is getting hot - and kind of "lifting" the bit higher in the table. It's an OLD router - Skil #1835.

So - anyone have suggestions? Is it time to replace? If so, recommendations? I primarily use the router in the router table - not "free-hand".

Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Victor, it sounds like your bit is moving in the collet. Make sure there is no rust on it or oil for that matter. If the bit is too far into the collet and is bottomed out the nut will seem tight but the bit is not gripped properly. The collet moves into the shaft as the nut is tightened and if the bit is already bottomed out it can't tighten properly.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Roughedgesranch said:


> Hi. I'm brand new to this forum, and am considering purchasing a new router. I believe my old one is not feeling well. I keep having issues with the depth of cut - it won't stay put!!
> 
> I'm routing some grooves into a flat surface (just decorative) for picture frames. I did several pieces, all came out OK, then suddenly, the depth changed on the bit - and now it's cutting much deeper! So the newer piece doesn't match the first ones.
> 
> ...


Hi Victor - Welcome to the forum
What Mike said plus make sure the collet and the shank are clean. Automotive brake cleaner works good for this and doesn't leave a residue. If the router is really old it may need a new collet, that one may be getting fatigued.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Yes,, It's time to replace it, that's a very old router and now it's unsafe to use anymore.. you can clean it but why take the chance..it makes me recall the guy that had a hammer and the head would fly off now and then just on it's own,, tools don't last forever 

====



Roughedgesranch said:


> Hi. I'm brand new to this forum, and am considering purchasing a new router. I believe my old one is not feeling well. I keep having issues with the depth of cut - it won't stay put!!
> 
> I'm routing some grooves into a flat surface (just decorative) for picture frames. I did several pieces, all came out OK, then suddenly, the depth changed on the bit - and now it's cutting much deeper! So the newer piece doesn't match the first ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roughedgesranch (Nov 11, 2011)

*Recommendation?*

Thanks for the replies, guys.

I always make sure the bit is well seated in the collett, the collett is clean, and it's a brand new bit I'm working with.

So - looks like I'm in the market for a replacement. Suggestions (I'm retired and on a limited budget). I like the Bosch 1617, and the Ridgid R29302 writeups, but they're kinda pricey. I use my router almost exclusively mounted in my table. A couple things I think I need: relatively easy height adjustment, good dust collection, and soft start.

Thanks for any help/suggestions.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Victor, Not knowing where you are located it is difficult for us to guide you to the best deals. Here in Detroit the Bosch 1617EVSPK has been reduced to $179 and I know of a Craftsman 26620 (same router with Sears markings) that is new/unused for $100 on craigslist.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Roughedgesranch said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys.
> 
> I always make sure the bit is well seated in the collett, the collett is clean, and it's a brand new bit I'm working with.
> 
> ...


Hi Victor, I know the feeling. You can pick up a new collet for $12 + ship
Skil 1835 Parts List and Diagram - (F012183500) : eReplacementParts.com
If you want an upgrade, I'm pretty sure this one will adjust above the table:
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...o=4&blockType=G4&prdNo=4&i_cntr=1321112958870


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Victor, the price of your router is actually the smallest cost of routing. The real expense is the bits. You are better off buying a router you are comfortable working with; one that makes your jobs easier. I prefer Bosch. Craftsman combo kits are an inexpensive option and popular with members.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Victor I have the Ridgid and use it all the time in my table it is good router, I also have the Sears combo I picked up last year and like it equally as well but it was less than 100.00 on sale just before Christmas. Give the Sears a look also.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Roughedgesranch said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys.
> 
> I always make sure the bit is well seated in the collett, the collett is clean, and it's a brand new bit I'm working with.
> 
> ...


You are not bottoming the bit in the collet are you? You should bottom in in and raise it about 1/16th..give this a try...best regards and good luck


----------



## Roughedgesranch (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks, everyone, for the replies..

I finally gave up fighting this OLD router - and took "Mike"s advice and bought a new one. Since the Bosch was way out of my price range - I got the Sears #27683 - on sale for $106. It even fits my table without having to make a new base plate!. And it's soft start, variable speed, has a dust port, and is micro-adjustable without having to remove it from the table. So darn quiet, I didn't know it was running when I first started it up (I have my table set up so I have an external switch that turns on the VAC at the same time the router is turned on). I couldn't hear it over the Vac!.

I'm up and running and a happy camper so far.

(and several of you commented to NOT bottom out the bit in the collett... I'm probably guilty of that, so I'm making sure I bring it back up appx 1/16 to 1/8" from the bottom before I tighten it down...)

Thanks all.


----------



## papajohnny (Nov 20, 2011)

I have the same router and the same problem when its table mounted. I removed the lock lever screw and moved the lever a few notches back and it works fine now


----------



## waltswoodworking (Nov 14, 2011)

Just a Note ....Woodcraft had the 3 1/4 hp Triton on sale for 200 a week or so ago when I was in there....don't know for how long....awesome router for table mounting


----------



## torakuma (Oct 4, 2011)

I see you have already bought a new one, I was having a similar problem and found the "E" ring on the adjuster rod had come out of its groove and kept working down the shaft. This was on the Bosch 1617.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ron, thanks for posting that; first time I have heard of that problem.


----------

